# Protein supplements



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a quick Headcount to see who uses protein powders etc?

I have done alot of cycling with and without and I'm not sure if it's in my head that I was better on the bike when supplementing

So who supplements and who doesn't?


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Will be interesting to see how this goes as Im currently stuck between supplementing or not.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I found a distinct difference in recovery/pain  when using them.
Possibly thats mostly down to a poor diet tho.


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm currently using Hurricane XS from Myprotein.com, taking it with semi-skimmed milk as with water it is hideous.

As Shug said above I also notice a difference in recovery/day after pain than when I'm not supplementing.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Well protein is excellent for recovery and muscle repair so there's probably no doubt on that part, but how much better recovery? 

I use impact whey from myprotein FYI.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes protein and sometimes all inone drinks,not sure how much quicker whey protein would make you recover on its own as its primarilly to help the muscle repair and on its own would be poor as glycogen is needed to feed the muscle so make sure that a decent level of quality carbs are included in your diet to aid in the refuelling of the muscle as well as the repair.....if that makes sense:lol:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

i only use a protein shake after a training session, optimum nutrition whey, mine has no carbs/fat and tastes of vanilla ice cream :thumb: speeds up recovery pain, USN protein is pretty good as well. But i have a very good but strict diet


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to use impact whey after football, weights and cardio, when I stopped using it I didn't notice much difference mainly because I changed my diet to a protein rich one.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Whey protein after each run.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I use true whey from myprotein after a hard ride.

Funnily enough I have just had a glass of it after being out this morning and I find it does help to reduce the aches and pains. Last summer when I was cycling a lot more and taking more of it I also found it helped to build muscle mass.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I use Maximuscle Diet at the moment, then will go onto cyclone soon.
I do notice a difference in muscle ache


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

The idea of shakes is to give you easy protein without needing to eat stuff all the time. So if you arent getting enough protein, or you havent got time to make food all the time, use protein shakes... Eating protein is better than drinking it, but its not always possible. If you can choose food over shakes do it

Plus, you still need to eat decent carbs and fats. You could try creatine as well as this helps a lot with recovery


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whey protein for me after every ride


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

I can only say that natural source intake of anything for any type of exercise is efficient & you cant beat natural ingredients for nutritional purposes. Trouble is...... cooking a healthy meal after training is generally a thing most people dont want to be doing at 10-11pm at night and so this will swing many people to using protein shakes. The only thing really is to try what you feel is best for you personally, but dont let the shakes divert you away from eating healthy aswell and allowing the shake to be a total reliability.

I once used to have protein shakes and it did help slightly with energy and recovery but i came away from it as i didnt want it to become addictive ....possibly moving on to other shakes.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

TelTel said:


> I once used to have protein shakes and it did help slightly with energy and recovery but i came away from it as i didnt want it to become addictive ....possibly moving on to other shakes.


Use soy protein shakes. Absolutely nae danger of getting addicted to those!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Danny B said:


> i only use a protein shake after a training session, optimum nutrition whey, mine has no carbs/fat and tastes of vanilla ice cream


Err Optimum has 23g of carbs per scoop....

I use Myprotein on brand Chocnut and its good it deffo helps with recovery....but then again I am on a 2600 calorie a day diet...and that helps tonnes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

big ben said:


> The idea of shakes is to give you easy protein without needing to eat stuff all the time. So if you arent getting enough protein, or you havent got time to make food all the time, use protein shakes... Eating protein is better than drinking it, but its not always possible. If you can choose food over shakes do it
> 
> Plus, you still need to eat decent carbs and fats. You could try creatine as well as this helps a lot with recovery


This :thumb:

I use a protien shake on my workout days exactly for the reasons given above.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

definatly not a placebo, and most have their place in sport imo. I definatly feel stronger and can lift more explosively when taking creatine. If you are a hard gainer it is almost impossible to put clean weight on without them, and post workout drinks definatly help with recovery, which is important to us all when training in whatever we do. I am currently on protein and weight gainer, a caesin blend in the evening and a post workout shake. Its a lot of tubs but as i only have 1 drink from each per day they last for ages


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

have tried a multitude of supps

IMO 99% of them dont deliver what they promise

only thing i continue to use is protein powder (Impact Whey from MyProtein)

TBH its the only one ive found that actually does anything

CEE worked to a certain extent, but only for a couple of weeks

At the end of the day, supps arent a substitute for a decent diet


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I think they make a difference when it comes to recovery/muscle ache.

I finished off a tub of PHD ******* Iso7 AIO before Christmas which I'd buy again - great tasting and a noticable difference in recovery rate as well as muscle gains.
:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Danny B said:


> i only use a protein shake after a training session, optimum nutrition whey, mine has no carbs/fat and tastes of vanilla ice cream :thumb: speeds up recovery pain, USN protein is pretty good as well. But i have a very good but strict diet


You will get even better results from working out if you take between 75 and 100 grams of simple carbs after training as you need to replace muscle glycogen used during training,protein alone will not do this so you will not grow to your full potential even if you are growing now you will get even better gains this way.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

robinho said:


> You will get even better results from working out if you take between 75 and 100 grams of simple carbs after training as you need to replace muscle glycogen used during training,protein alone will not do this so you will not grow to your full potential even if you are growing now you will get even better gains this way.:thumb:


Spot on, whatever protien you have factored in post work out you need at least double in carbs for repair and growth. A dedicated post workout shake provides all of this plus any essential aminos required :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

There is an hours "window" after a workout where your body can absorb useful carbs incredibly efficiently. So carb up after working out in whatever way you can - be that eating a banana or two, munching some pasta or whatever. 

I found eating "proper" food more effective overall (I gained three stone in under two years) after faffing about with shakes and powders for ages. 

Get the routine right (work to TOTAL failure on the last set of each exercise) and your appetite naturally rockets and you'll crave the "right" food and drink.

Force feed horrible shakes, powders and bland food and eating becomes a major chore - been there, done that.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Strawberry protein shake for me after a run,I notice a difference in recovery from it.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I have 3 scoops of this in the morning with semi skimmed milk which is excellent value for the amount of protein content per serving , and strawberry n banana is delicous. http://www.tropicanafitness.com/pro...-universal_nutrition_ultra_whey_pro_4_5kg.htm
I have 2 scoops of USN Muscle Fuel after each workout. 2 scoops of
Muscle Milk before bed as it has a highish Casein content and tastes so good. I also snack on the CNP Flapjacks sometimes.



stangalang said:


> Spot on, whatever protien you have factored in post work out you need at least double in carbs for repair and growth. A dedicated post workout shake provides all of this plus any essential aminos required :thumb:


Do you use a shake for your carbs after a workout?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

'For Goodness Shakes' powders after every ride or spin class for me.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DCR said:


> have tried a multitude of supps
> 
> IMO 99% of them dont deliver what they promise
> 
> ...


BCAA's do the CEE is ok but you build a tolerance to it and once you have done the cycle the results will fade...until you start the new cycle.

I have been trying Extreme Nutrition - T-Bullets and they seem to have an effect and have noticed a massive change in my abilities to train harder and longer....coupled with T5's you can push harder and longer to get that insane pump!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

post work out shakes are beneficial as said, forgot to add this to my post. Make sure you have them with water though, so your body can instantly start taking in the nutrients it needs. Your muscles will be crying out for stuff after a hard workout...

its good to have a multi vitamin with the post workout shake as well


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> post work out shakes are beneficial as said, forgot to add this to my post. Make sure you have them with water though


That's what I like about the 'For Goodness Shakes' powders. They taste great and are mixed with water.

Always have really cold water in the fridge to mix with so lovely and refreshing.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Mixman said:


> That's what I like about the 'For Goodness Shakes' powders. They taste great and are mixed with water.
> 
> Always have really cold water in the fridge to mix with so lovely and refreshing.


cant beat ice cold water with them :thumb: good idea keeping come in the fridge


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> BCAA's do the CEE is ok but you build a tolerance to it and once you have done the cycle the results will fade...until you start the new cycle.
> 
> I have been trying Extreme Nutrition - T-Bullets and they seem to have an effect and have noticed a massive change in my abilities to train harder and longer....coupled with T5's you can push harder and longer to get that insane pump!


Don't you get headaches and dry mouth from T5's Nick?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Impact whey protein from my protein with their L-Glutamine mixed in. Gets my vote, cheap and easy to mix,on 3 a day at the mo.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Don't you get headaches and dry mouth from T5's Nick?


Naaa I drink loads during the day and whilst training mate....if you take any supplement you need to up your fluids...


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

robinho said:


> You will get even better results from working out if you take between 75 and 100 grams of simple carbs after training as you need to replace muscle glycogen used during training,protein alone will not do this so you will not grow to your full potential even if you are growing now you will get even better gains this way.:thumb:


That's what I do :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

dubnut71 said:


> Impact whey protein from my protein with their L-Glutamine mixed in. Gets my vote, cheap and easy to mix,on 3 a day at the mo.


Dear friend, very good advice the L-Glutamine
But I would suggest you drink protein 2 times a day (1 when you wake up, and 1 after workout) :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Naaa I drink loads during the day and whilst training mate....if you take any supplement you need to up your fluids...


I only ever had one T5, must not of had enough water that day.

I get down about 3 litres of water a day now, as I take creatine mono capsules.

Which is the best all round powder from MyProtein?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Right, after reading this I have decided to buy some Recovery XS from myprotein and use that as a post cycle supplement.

I still have some true whey left so I may cut down slightly on the Recovery XS and bump it up slightly with the true whey.

A couple of years ago I used to use those Complan mixes and thinking about it now they had a good mix of carbs and protein.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I have 3 scoops of this in the morning with semi skimmed milk which is excellent value for the amount of protein content per serving , and strawberry n banana is delicous. http://www.tropicanafitness.com/pro...-universal_nutrition_ultra_whey_pro_4_5kg.htm
> I have 2 scoops of USN Muscle Fuel after each workout. 2 scoops of
> Muscle Milk before bed as it has a highish Casein content and tastes so good. I also snack on the CNP Flapjacks sometimes.
> 
> Do you use a shake for your carbs after a workout?


I use cnp pro recover, it has a nice blend and is full of amino's. Usually a weightgainer before training and protien on off days. I aim for 6 or 7 small meals (this includes shakes) a day and then a caesin shake before bed


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Shish Keebab after ballet does the trick for me washed down with a can of tennents super, sometimes substitute that with special brew


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

I use phd diet whey powder and bars when im training and to stop me snacking at nights I have a shake and a litre of water, started training 5 weeks ago and ive lost 1.5 stone recovery is excellent when using supplements but there are great sources of natural protein like peanut butter cottage cheese and i find 4 soft boiled eggs peeled on a slice of wholemeal toast a great meal replacement full of protein.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I use reflex instant whey three times a day, followed by reflex glutamine, creatine, cla, bcaa's, bulgarian tribulus, then about an hour before bed take ZMA.

This is with drinking 3-4 litres if water per day.

Eating five meals every day making sure I get my correct calorie intake that I need.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

I've used quite a few different whey protein supplements over the last couple of years of training and have recently been trying out different carbs too and my PWO shake consists of around 35g whey and 80g carbs

waxy maize - just like flour and bloats
vitagro - excellent pwo carb but dam expensive
ground oats - good but can bloat sometimes
maltodextrin - what im using atm and no bloating at all so far so good!

i also use powdered oats from myprotein during the day and mainly for breakfast with some whey protein as it makes a great breakfast shake...

have recently started using impact whey protein as well as gaspari myofusion which is a blend of whey and casein (the banana perfection flavour is immense!)

but i limit myself to no more than 2 shakes a day and get the rest of my carbs, protein and good fats from food.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I used them for ages with little gain.

I then sorted my routine out and my appetite shot up - with a sensible (and massive!) diet and a bit of creatine, I gained three healthy stone in 2 years working out and also dropped my bodyfat % from 12ish to 9ish.


----------

